# Are comments coming back?



## tianxiaozhang (Oct 9, 2013)

As in a comments page for every story that can be found directly on the homepage..

Sometimes I get curious about how others feel about something and it's hard to find its forum page....


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Oct 9, 2013)

what is hard clicking on the link?


----------



## brad-man (Oct 9, 2013)

At the top of the article you will find a link that reads "_Follow On Our Forum_." Be forewarned though, there are crazy people in there...

Welcome to CR!


----------



## brad-man (Oct 10, 2013)

Lichtgestalt said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > At the top of the article you will find a link that reads "_Follow On Our Forum_." Be forewarned though, there are crazy rude people in there...
> ...


----------



## ScottyP (Oct 10, 2013)

Alright. I'll admit it. I have never noticed that link either, and I have been reading this forum for 2 years! Derp on me. Thanks to OP for asking, and thanks for the answers.


----------



## tianxiaozhang (Oct 11, 2013)

Lichtgestalt said:


> what is hard clicking on the link?



I see it clearer than the sun now... yes... thank you... 



Lichtgestalt said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > At the top of the article you will find a link that reads "_Follow On Our Forum_." Be forewarned though, there are crazy rude people in there...
> ...


Thank you. 



ScottyP said:


> Alright. I'll admit it. I have never noticed that link either, and I have been reading this forum for 2 years! Derp on me. Thanks to OP for asking, and thanks for the answers.


Thank you.


----------

